# Boat Trailer Winch Advice/Help



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello, I'm running into an issue with getting my boat to touch the bow stop. The winch and boat is less than year old. Whats happening is when I winch the boat up to the bow stop in water it touches, I tighten it until the handle slips and no more movement. 

I go to pull the boat out of the water and the boat pulls back two 2-3 inches off bow stop. I try a couple more times and still it slips back when pulling out of water. My buddy says that the bow lifts up when pulling out of water. The end of the hull/stern hangs off bunk about an inch. The dealer did have to change out the original bow stop with one that goes on each side of hull due to the through bow anchor and pulpit design. 

I tried launching at Mahogany and navy point boat ramps (different steep angles) with same thing. 

I have a Clearwater 2508 which is a 5200 lb boat dry with twin 150 hondas mounted on a painted stainless steel platform. The winch is a 2600 lb Fulton 2605. 

1) Do I need a bigger winch? 

2) Do I just need to move the bow stop further up so the boat pull more up on the trailer?

3) Or something else?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I can understand whats happening here. with that design if winch abd bow stop, it may be something you will have to live with. I have the other type, and its tight, tight, tight. dosent rock back at all.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I would change out to this kind










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try not backing in the water so far, so the stern is not floating when you drive out.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

floater1 said:


> I would change out to this kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like this would be much better. Also if the bow is rising as the boat comes out of the water you probably have the trailer too deep.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't seen a new trailer setup yet that could not benefit from some fine tuning on the trailer.
The boat is sitting correctly on the trailer.....From the pix.....Transom even with the rear of the bunk.


The winch stand needs to be changed. Not the winch......But the winch strap needs to be changed to one of the Yellow straps...Those Gray straps are for puddle jumpers. Your boat appears to be 21-22ftr?


A combination of adjustments and some hands on instruction of loading and unloading may be Very beneficial here.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I actually had to change out from the above bow stop as when backing the boat out, the anchor would get caught on the bow stop due to design of the bow pulpit roller.

I have been burring the trailer in the water and winching the boat onto trailer. I have been questioning myself on this myself so I will def give that a shot. For the record, it has been touching before when I got it from the dealer with the new bow stop. And I was only able to get this to happen once since (current pic)

X-shark I totally agree I need some hands on help, I don't mind paying for some advice. I have a 25ft boat but LOA is 27ft ish due to the platform on the back. I feel like this gray strap is going to pop at any second with the amount of tension on that thing. 

Here's another shot of the anchor setup.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

advice is free on the PFF lol 


Drive your boat onto the trailer. Heck, call me, if I don't have anything to do, I can meet you at a ramp and show you how to drive on the trailer. That mat be the issue, your trailer is to deep in the water and when you pull out, the boat follows the strap until the bunks make contact...… what ramp do you use?


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

The reason why I love this forum. Normally navy point and mahogany mill. But I would be on your time you tell me which is easier for ya. You at least need a free ride out of the deal. Haha. I plan to hit the water this weekend. I bought a new yellow strap and I'll have it installed before the weekend.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be down that way tomorrow afternoon for a closing at 3, I could meet you at either ramp about 1. that's plenty of time..... Nothing in return, I'm just happy to assist. Nice looking boat BTW.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bustedknuckle said:


> The reason why I love this forum. Normally navy point and mahogany mill. But I would be on your time you tell me which is easier for ya. You at least need a free ride out of the deal. Haha. I plan to hit the water this weekend. I bought a new yellow strap and I'll have it installed before the weekend.


just weekend being a holiday, is not the best time to be trying new things at the ramp while a million others are loading and unloading their boats.... if you're able to do it one day during the week, I'm available just about all week.... tomorrow is good as I mentioned, but call me and we can figure this out... I'm heading the range with my Son here in a few, so I'll be back online this afternoon/evening. Jim


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I actually had to change out from the above bow stop as when backing the boat out, the anchor would get caught on the bow stop due to design of the bow pulpit roller.



Yep.....All that looks good on paper....But in actual hands on....It doesn't work with the anchor stuck out like that. It's fine in a dry stack and fine on a lift....But loading it on a trailer with a standard style winch stand does not Work. I have a 24 Century here now...Same anchor thru the boats Stem....They removed it and stick the anchor in the anchor locker.


I had a pulpit on my Parker that was just sold. It's a bunch higher than your anchor. 

But even with that.....I would turn the flukes of the anchor Up....Not down to get the clearance on the winch stand.


I know that doesn't help you.....But in the first pix's you posted I didn't notice the anchor due to stuff in the background.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

When my boat does that at mahogany I just get to level ground and slam the brakes from idle speed when approaching the wash down area. Works every time. Boat slides forward to stop and I winch the slack out. Obviously make sure no one is directly behind you when stopping do suddenly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

freespool50 said:


> When my boat does that at mahogany I just get to level ground and slam the brakes from idle speed when approaching the wash down area. Works every time. Boat slides forward to stop and I winch the slack out. Obviously make sure no one is directly behind you when stopping do suddenly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


interesting, I'd like to watch this once. unless you have roller bunks, or a light boat, well, I'd like to watch this....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Which now brings up a point.......How many are not strapping the ass end of the boat down?


Raise your hands.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> Which now brings up a point.......How many are not strapping the ass end of the boat down?
> 
> 
> Raise your hands.


I don't anymore, but the launch is down the street from me. If I haul to Boggy Point or get out of the neighborhood, I do.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

I would guess that your boat porpoises on the trailer when hitting bumps? If so, your winch, strap and front pads will never be able to stop it. Your boat looks like a lot of weight( the stern bracket and motors) are AFT of the trailer bunks. Your center of gravity is more towards the back of the boat, than the middle. I am guessing your bow tilts away from your bow stops rather than drifts backward. The proper fit could be several different things. Eddie English trailers in Milton is the best trailer man I know, give him a call.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Bad day.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

Realtor said:


> interesting, I'd like to watch this once. unless you have roller bunks, or a light boat, well, I'd like to watch this....




It’s a 21’ Carolina Skiff. It’s heavy for a Skiff. With a full platform, 60gal fuel cell and a 140hp 4stroke it has some weight to it. Keep in mind I’m not driving down the road doing this. Just in the parking lot. I’ve long ago stopped getting in and out trying to find the perfect loading/float on point. We’re only taking 2-3 “ max. It’s already real close. Do not have roller bunks but being flat bottom helps I’m sure. Don’t think it would hurt OP to try this once or twice. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Which now brings up a point.......How many are not strapping the ass end of the boat down?
> 
> 
> Raise your hands.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

freespool50 said:


> It’s a 21’ Carolina Skiff. It’s heavy for a Skiff. With a full platform, 60gal fuel cell and a 140hp 4stroke it has some weight to it. Keep in mind I’m not driving down the road doing this. Just in the parking lot. I’ve long ago stopped getting in and out trying to find the perfect loading/float on point. We’re only taking 2-3 “ max. It’s already real close. Do not have roller bunks but being flat bottom helps I’m sure. Don’t think it would hurt OP to try this once or twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nothing like the OP's boat, but I'd still like to watch you slide that by slamming on the brakes.... Note to OP.... please don't try this on your boat... there's a right way and a wrong way.... IMO...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

The winch post needs to be high enough to allow the boat to be pulled to the bow stops. In the picture you posted, the strap is pulling down on the bow and maxing out your winch before the boat can make it to the stops. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

Realtor said:


> nothing like the OP's boat, but I'd still like to watch you slide that by slamming on the brakes.... Note to OP.... please don't try this on your boat... there's a right way and a wrong way.... IMO...




Well everyone has they’re opinions.... thanks for being the traitor slam moderator. You’re a great asset realtor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatpoor2 (May 15, 2017)

As mentioned before, feels like you're too deep with the trailer. 

Historically, it seems like if i leave 1-2" of the front of the fenders out of the water, I'm able to pull my boats up to the bow stop and they don't "settle" when I pull up the ramp.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> Which now brings up a point.......How many are not strapping the ass end of the boat down?
> 
> 
> Raise your hands.


Guilty as charged, I know this sound dumb but whats the main point from a safety perspective to tie the rear down?


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

boatpoor2 said:


> As mentioned before, feels like you're too deep with the trailer.
> 
> Historically, it seems like if i leave 1-2" of the front of the fenders out of the water, I'm able to pull my boats up to the bow stop and they don't "settle" when I pull up the ramp.


Roger, I'm about 1" to 2" below the water from the front fenders. 
My logic was seems like that's what it takes to get it off so that's what it takes to get the boat pulled back up on the bunks.

UPDATE: I replaced the gray strap with heavy duty yellow. Feeling better already.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Bustedknuckle said:


> Roger, I'm about 1" to 2" below the water from the front fenders.
> My logic was seems like that's what it takes to get it off so that's what it takes to get the boat pulled back up on the bunks.
> 
> UPDATE: I replaced the gray strap with heavy duty yellow. Feeling better already.


Typically you need more water to launch than load because the boat floats off but you should be pushing the boat up on the bunks with the motor when loading it. You should be able to push the boat to the bow stop so adjust the depth you put the trailer at until you can just barely reach that spot, and trim the prop up so that it helps raise the bow. When you find the right position the boat could almost be pulled from the water without strapping the bow, however that's not a recommended practice, especially with a nice boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Bustedknuckle said:


> Guilty as charged, I know this sound dumb but whats the main point from a safety perspective to tie the rear down?



I wish I could post some pix's of boats lost on the road.


#1 Rule for towing Anything! "YOU are Responsible for your Load!"




I've seen boats in a slamming brake situation Break the winch stand off and launch the boat on top of the tow vehicle.


The weight of a boat doesn't hold itself in place. Well yea it does......Until a panic Stop occurs.


Strap it down....It takes 2min if you have your equipment set right.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

For loading.........I would always back in deeper than I need.....Making sure the bunks a all submerged. Then pull forward to the tested sweet spot for loading.


With a new to you boat this may take a couple of times testing.....and can change depending on the ramp.


But once it's right....Note the amount the the front of the fender is exposed out of the water.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

once you find the sweet spot bobby's talking about the boat will be resting on your bunks, and the boat will ride the bunks out of the water. thus supporting your boat and not floating back as you pull up the ramp....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

freespool50 said:


> Well everyone has they’re opinions.... thanks for being the traitor slam moderator. You’re a great asset realtor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



relax, your boat and the OPs boat are nothing alike. Thanks for the complement… BTW, I'm not a moderator here....  I'd still like to watch your process though.... I've seen people do that with jon boats, but you could manually move them around too... Watched a guy over on the Escambia do that with a fiber glass bass boat years ago, afterwards, he had to get some glass work done.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

This is a tremendous help, Thanks for the insight! I will take this advice and report back if If I'm still struggling with it.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

My guess is the bunks need to be lowered in the front (or raised in the back).

I had the same problem until I dropped mine an inch or so.

Take a side profile picture and see if you have clearance from the wheel wells.


----------



## garyroe (Nov 26, 2020)

Is there some type of winch that you can mount on your boat trailer that automatically latches the boat to the trailer when you drive the boat on?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I had this exact problem with a 231 Proline. Figured out that by backing to deep into the water to make it easier to load was doing it to me. All I did was leave the trailer a tad higher in the water and then pull it on. Made the winch seem tighter as I pulled it up but it eliminated the problem with the space between the bow and the roller stop which was on the trailer.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> I wish I could post some pix's of boats lost on the road.
> 
> 
> #1 Rule for towing Anything! "YOU are Responsible for your Load!"
> ...


I'm down to 5-7 seconds per side.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Bustedknuckle said:


> I have been burring the trailer in the water and winching the boat onto trailer. I have been questioning myself on this myself so I will def give that a shot. For the record, it has been touching before when I got it from the dealer with the new bow stop. And I was only able to get this to happen once since (current pic)





Realtor said:


> Drive your boat onto the trailer. .... That mat be the issue, your trailer is to deep in the water and when you pull out, the boat follows the strap until the bunks make contact...…


That is it. I do the same thing because I retrieve my boat alone and my bow is too "big" for me, at 73, to climb over it and I have the same thing. Some years ago I fell off the bow of my HydraSports which had a smaller bow. I was the only one at the ramp in a driving rain and was taking coumadin at the time, so I now do it like you do. Sometimes the problem is better, sometimes worse, but I just strap the boat down well after that if I have to tow it anywhere. (I usually only pull it across a parking lot.) I'd be more concerned if I were towing it at highway speeds.


----------

